# What is the best ABU for me??



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Can you giuys help me out here. I decided on a small Abu Garcia, for my new light casting reel. Then I find out that I have several choices:

4600c4 ($95): One more bearing then the c3. Also, has a thumb bar that several people don't like.

4600c3 ($90):One less bearing then the c4. Can be upgraded to the 4600c4.


Ambassadeur® Record® Casting RCN50 Or RCN60 ($160 /$170).


*******************************

I want an easy to cast smaller reel, that is dependable and easy to use. I thought that I had settled on the 4600c4, but then multiple people had real problems with the "thumb bar release". Which reel do you ABU lovers use for your lighter rigs?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

When you say "Light" how much weight are you talking and is it for saltwater or fresh??


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Shooter said:


> When you say "Light" how much weight are you talking and is it for saltwater or fresh??



Hello Shooter,
I guess that I'm talking about weight. I put my 525 mag on a 6' 6" pole, and it seems bulky. I just do salt water fishing. So, I want a reel that is forgiving of that harsher environment.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It's been so long since I have used a 4600 I don't remember how small they are,, what I do know is for pitching grubs and smaller stuff I love my 5600 Magtrex,,,, it has the mag adjustment as a slider bar on the left side and is easy to adjust depending on weight and conditions. I have used it from specks to smaller blues and even watched Cdog catch a nice puppy drum on it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

only difference between the abu's is how wide the spool is ... there is other reels ... here's one and hold 175 yrds of 12lb http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Inshore-Extreme-LowProfile-Baitcast-Reel/product/97603/126219 ... would feel great on a 6'6" rod


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

same for this Abu ... great for tossin Jigs n grubs ... http://www.basspro.com/Abu-Garcia-ORRA-Inshore-Reel/product/10211300/95712


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I use this one for throwing smaller lures ... love it ... holds 210 yrds of 12 lb and a dream to cast for hours ... http://www.tackledirect.com/quantum-cabo-pts-baitcast-reels.html


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I think you want a 5000 size, not a 4000 size. If you want to try some of these reels, come to the spring fling and I'll bring some you can try and see if you mind the thumb bar. I like the thumb bar myself.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

mGreat suggeastion guys! I checked out some real sizes:

Penn 525 Mag: 18 Oz

AG 4600c4 9.2 Oz
AG 5600C4: 9.5 Oz
AG 6600C4: 9.5 OZ
AG ORR SX: 8.6 Oz

Quantum Cabo PTs Baitcast: 9.5 OZ

So, any of these will weigh half as small as my 525Mag. No woner it felt so bulky.

HuskyMD: Cann't come to the fling. It turns out that we have an appointment that day that we cannot break. :-(


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

check out a 5500 Pro Rocket... add the bearings to make it a c-6 and never look back... the new ones come with carbon drags, all you need to do is smooth the steel washers...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> I think you want a 5000 size, not a 4000 size. If you want to try some of these reels, come to the spring fling and I'll bring some you can try and see if you mind the thumb bar. I like the thumb bar myself.


HuskyMD: I think your right. Does it make sence to bump it up to the 6600c4??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

If the thumb bar ever gives you trouble its usually the pin that disconnects the pinion. if you arent careful in reassembly it gets pushed in the plastic and can be easily pulled back into place. That said I still prefer the oldstyle button. But the 4600 size can handle alot of fish. I've caught tarpon and small sharks on mine in creeks and on the yak. Much easier to work a lure with a 4600 to me.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Manlystanley said:


> HuskyMD: I think your right. Does it make sence to bump it up to the 6600c4??
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


I think you are just fine with the smaller 4600 size reel. My favorite light saltwater plugging outfit is a Shimano Calcutta 200 with 12 lb. mono, on a 7’ 6” musky rod. A great outfit for throwing 1/2 oz. bucktails (my favorite lure). The 200 is about the same size as the 4600 and has the free-spooling thumb bar like the ABU. However, the 200 will out cast the 4600, by a considerable margin, because of the 200’s disengaging levelwind. The Calcutta’s are strong and built to take the salt.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and that Cabo pt hold as much as a 5500 but also will outcast it and sets alot lower on the rod


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

You need a 5500......but I'm gonna offer my 2 cents from somebody who has torn down, maintained and upgraded many ABU Garcia reels. Unless you intend to clean, re-grease and re-oil your reel on a regular basis get the basic reel instead of a souped up model with bearings everywhere.

The thing I love about these reels is that you can tinker with them and upgrade them like a car but bearings in the levelwind is madness IMO. I have a couple of Records and love them but they CAN BE a pain in the butt to maintain


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Guys: I'll check on the Cabo pt, Shimano Calcutta 200.

Drumin: Great advice. One question, are you saying that the 5500 is the souped up model and takes lots of re-oiling?

Thanks again!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Oyster said:


> I think you are just fine with the smaller 4600 size reel. My favorite light saltwater plugging outfit is a Shimano Calcutta 200 with 12 lb. mono, on a 7’ 6” musky rod. A great outfit for throwing 1/2 oz. bucktails (my favorite lure). The 200 is about the same size as the 4600 and has the free-spooling thumb bar like the ABU. However, the 200 will out cast the 4600, by a considerable margin, because of the 200’s disengaging levelwind. The Calcutta’s are strong and built to take the salt.



Is this the one that your talking about: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Cal...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e75f2ec5



Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Manlystanley said:


> HuskyMD: I think your right. Does it make sence to bump it up to the 6600c4??
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


The only real difference is the line capacity and the width of the spool on your thumb. I would stick to the 4000 or 5000 size? - Personally, I'd go for the 5000 size.


----------



## Tenchi_the_fish (Feb 9, 2006)

I second the Calcutta 200 if price is an issue. Otherwise go for the revo inshore. Great drag and plenty of line capacity. Built for salt and i like that it is low profile.


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

Go to alan tani's repair site and you see alot of problems with revos. Pig metal parts inside getting malformed by simple use. Frames eatin' away as if they were magnesium or something. Cant beat the simple durability of Abus round C series. Much simpler than the Calcutta to take care of.


----------



## Tenchi_the_fish (Feb 9, 2006)

Alan uses his stuff hard. I have had my inshore for more than 3 years now with a little corrosion being the only problem ive encountered. I have caught numerous reds up to 30lbs on it as well as stripers to 25lbs. The reel has held up fine for me and drag remained smooth. It double duties with my calcutta 400B when tossing 2-3oz jigs.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Manlystanley said:


> Is this the one that your talking about: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Cal...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e75f2ec5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I found a name-brand store that is willing to sell returned new Abu Garcia Revo-Premier for $175. It normally goes for $280. I'd imagine that I could get the current $30 incentive from Abu Garcia, and so it would come in at $145. 

Is the premier as salt-water resistant as the REVO-Inshore??
is this a good deal?

Thanks!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

save yourself some money and go for something like this... http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=5012


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

It wasnt alans reels but many peoples reels. Too many revos w problems including mine to make them anything but a bass fishing reel. Many of those problems were from musky guys in freshwater too. When you see so many with problems and a 'secret' recall where purefishing changed defe tive parts, its just too iffy to buy.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

HuskyMD: OK. I finally got it!! I looked at the schematics of the 5600cl and 5600C4. Very simular and very simple. I can easily upgrade them and fix them.

One last question. I can get the 5600c4 for $96 shipped and the 5600CL Rocket for $65 + shipping. I'm thinking that since they are very simular the the 5600c4 is the better deal. What do you think??

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If $ isn't an issue, might as well get the c4 I suppose. It's your call. I'm sure either will work well for you.


----------

